# doggie paper snowflake pattern



## michellerobison

Working on some decor for the shelter,I could find cat snow flakes, but no doggies.I tried googling for a doggie snowflake pattern and couldn't find one. Found cats, Star Wars and other designs but no doggies. I came up with my own.
Now I need to figure out a Maltese pattern.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Wow, that is talent!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

That is just adorable


----------



## michellerobison

Working on my Maltese dog snowflake..


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Wow...Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

That is absolutely fantastic...you really are quite talented Michelle!!


----------



## mdbflorida

Fantastic. Love the maltese one -very special.


----------



## Maglily

Wow, I'm so impressed.


----------



## Lou's Mom

Now that's talent!!


----------



## maddysmom

So cute and very creative!


----------



## maggieh

You are so talented!


----------



## michellerobison

Here's another one..I gotta make a cocker spaniel one for Amber now and a kitty for Harry.


----------



## michellerobison

Cocker spaniel and another Maltese face snow flake.


----------



## wkomorow

They are beautiful. You are so very talented.


----------



## michellerobison

I'l have to do these in a frame for the next fundraiser..


----------



## michellerobison

Dog and cat heart snowflake and kitty snowflake.


----------



## Sylie

Too kewl!


----------



## sophiesmom

And the talents continues to flow from you Michelle! Beautiful


----------



## Chardy

You are talented!! Love how you did them!!


----------



## djackson59

Thats amazing!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Love every single one. Yes, they would be very beautiful framed. True Art


----------



## Trisha

Now that is talent & so cool! Love it!


----------

